# mine and hyper's game



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

today when i was showing the wheel to the rats (im getting a HUGE one, when they cant fit in the one i have now) i would put hyper on the wheel, then she'd run down to the door, make a cute position, then as i'm trying to get a picture of this cute position, she'd run out out of the cage so all id get was a pic of her bum, then we'd start over, it was really fun and she looked so sad when i had to go help with the baby  heres a pic of the position i got, i forgot to put it on the PET setting :roll: I had flipped the food containers around, so the objective of the game was to get to the food without me getting a good picture 

im not strangling her there, im petting her 









this is where it all started









this is also where it started









hypers blurry but cute position









she now realises victory is also kind of frightening up high 









hope you enjoyed! i strongly encourage you to play that game, especially if you are both bored


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Awww how cute!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

impressive nails!!! Pretty!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thank ya! who's? mine or the rats?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Really cute!


----------



## OZrat (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol: very cute


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

DFW_rat_luvr: heres some pics for you:


Mr. Left









Mr. Right









more mr. right









the nailpolish makes them look shorter


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone tried the game yet?


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

What is it you have to do exactly? My girls dont really like to play with me lol they prefer to run all over me!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

do you have a wheel?

1. open cage door
2. turn food containers around so you cant access food in the cage
3. place rat in wheel (or anywhere else she doesnt know what to do with something)
4. hopefully you rat will zoom down to the cage door and try to get in the food bucket!

your rat learns how to use the wheel or hammock or something, and you both have fun with it!


----------

